# My Food Photography



## olivertam (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## olivertam (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## tailofspence (Mar 17, 2012)

Like! I have a friend that does a lot of food photography, but he always zooms in too close! I like how yours are framed with other identifiable objects =D


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2012)

Both nicely composed, but I think the first one is a little too warm.  I agree that it should be warned for that kind of dish, but I think you overdid it slightly.  The second has a pinkish cast over the bowl which could easily be removed.

Other than that, very nice!


----------



## mavrik (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree - WB of the first is too yellowy (warm) but if you could get the whites looking white I think both images look great.  The second one would sell on most stock sites in a heartbeat.


----------

